# أسئلة واجابتها عن يسوع المسيح



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

*





السؤال: من هو يسوع المسيح؟

الجواب: من هو يسوع المسيح؟ بخلاف السؤال الدارج هل الله موجود؟ قليلون هم الأشخاص الذين تسألوا عن حقيقة حياة يسوع المسيح؟ وبصورة عامة فانه من المتفق عليه أن يسوع المسيح ولد في بيت لحم وعاش علي الأرض منذ أكثرمن الفين عاما مضوا. ولكن يبدأ الحوار عندما نتناول مسألة حقيقة شخص المسيح. جميع الأديان السماوية تعترف وتعلم بأن يسوع المسيح كان نبيا ومعلما صالحا بل أنه أيضا رجل الله. هذا كله صحيحا ولكن الخلاف يكمن في أن الكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن يسوع المسيح كان أكثر كثيرا من مجرد نبي أو معلم.

يقول الكاتب المعروف سي اس لويس في كتابه الشهير "المسيحية المجردة" الآتي: "أني أحاول أن أجنب اي شخص تكرير السخافات التي يتداولها الناس عنه (أي عن يسوع المسيح)"بالقول: "أنا علي استعداد أن أقبل المسيح كمعلم أخلاقي صالح، ولكني لا أقبل ادعاءه بأنه الله". هذا هو الشيء بذاته الذي يجب علينا ألا نقوله. فان كان هناك رجل قد نادي بتعاليم مماثلة لتعاليم المسيح، فذلك لا يجعله معلم صالح، بل يجعله انسانا مختل عقليا أو ابليس بنفسه. يجب عليك أن تتخذ قرارا بأن اما هذا الرجل كان ومازال ابن الله، أو أنه مختل عقليا، أو أسواء. بامكانك أن تدعوه مجنونا، تسأله أن يصمت، تبصق علي وجهه، تقتله لأنه أبليس ، أو أن تركع أمام قدميه وتعلن أنه سيدك والهك. وفي كل من الأحوال فأنه ليس من اللائق أن ندعوه مجرد معلم صالح، لأنه في الحقيقة لم يترك لنا هذا الاختيار".  

فماذا قال يسوع المسيح عن نفسه؟ وماذا يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه؟

دعونا نلقي نظرة عامة علي كلمات يسوع الموجودة في يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد". فان دققنا النظر، فأننا سنجد ان المسيح يدعي بانه الله، ولكن من المهم أيضا أن نلقي نظرة علي رد فعل اليهود لهذه العبارة: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فأنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها" يوحنا 33:10. فنري أن اليهود قد ترجموا عبارة يسوع بأنها ادعاء بأنه الله وأيضا نري أنه في الآيات التالية أن يسوع المسيح لا يقوم بتصحيح معلوماتهم بالقول أنه لم يدعي أنه الله. مما يوضح لنا أن يسوع المسيح كان يعني أن يعلن بأنه الله بقوله "أنا والآب واحد" يوحنا 30:10. مثال آخر يوجد في يوحنا 58:8 وفي هذه الآية يعلن يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن". وللمرة الثانية يرفع اليهود الحجارة ليرجموا يسوع (يوحنا 59:8). لقد أعلن يسوع المسيح حقا شخصه بقوله "أنا هو" وهو استخدام واضح لأسم الله المذكور في العهد القديم في سفر الخروج (14:3). لماذا حاول اليهود رجم يسوع بالحجارة ان لم يؤمنوا بأن ادعاء المسيح هو تجديف واضح علي الله؟

يوحنا 1:1 يقول "كان الكلمة الله". ويوحنا 14:1 يقول "الكلمة صار جسدا". وتبين لنا الآيات أن الله تجسد. عندما قال التلميذ توماس للمسيح "ربي والهي" في (يوحنا 28:20)، لم يقم يسوع بانتهاره أو تصحيح ما قاله. ونجد أيضا أن الرسول بولس يصفه في (تيطس 13:2) "الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح". ويكرر الرسول بطرس الشيء ذاته بقوله ".... الله ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح" (بطرس الثانية 1:1). الله الآب شاهد علي شخص المسيح الكامل "عرشك يا الله الي دهر الدهور، وصولجان ملكك عادل ومستقيم". ويعلن العهد القديم نبوات عن آلوهية المسيح "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ويعطي لنا ابن يحمل الرسالة علي كتفه، ويدعي اسمه عجيبا، مشيرا، الها قديرا، أبا أبديا، رئيس السلام "(اشعياء 6:9).

فكما كتب الكاتب سي أس لويس، أن الايمان بأن يسوع المسيح كمجرد معلم صالح هو ليس اختيار وارد. اذ أعلن يسوع المسيح بنفسه وبكل وضوح وجهارة بأنه الله. ان لم يكن هو الله، اذن فهو كاذب وان كان كاذبا فهو لا يصلح أن يكون نبيا أو معلم أوحتي رجل صالح. يدعي بعض العلماء المعاصرين أن "يسوع –الحقيقة التاريخية" لم يقم بقول هذه الأشياء المدونة في الكتاب المقدس. وأنا أتسأل: من نحن لنجادل الله وكلمته؟ كلمة الله هي التي تعلن لنا ماقام وما لم يقم المسيح بقوله. وكيف يتسني لعالم ما أن يعرف عن يسوع وكلماته التي دونت من خلال أتباعه والذين عاشروه وتعلموا منه منذ أكثر من الفين عاما (يوحنا 26:14)؟

لماذا يشكل السؤال عن شخص المسيح أهمية عظمي؟ ولماذا يهمنا أن نعرف ان كان يسوع المسيح هو الله؟ السبب الرئيسي لأهمية معرفة شخص المسيح هو: ان لم يكن المسيح هو الله المتجسد فاذا موته ليس كافيا لرفع خطيئة العالم وتحمل العقاب الواجب علينا (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). الله وحده هو القادر أن يدفع عنا هذا الدين العظيم (رومية 8:5 و كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). كان لابد أن يكون يسوع هو الله ليتحمل عننا ديوننا و كان أيضا لابد ليسوع أن يصبح انسان ليموت من اجلنا ويتحمل عنا العقاب. الفداء متاح لنا فقط من خلال الايمان بيسوع المسيح وتجسده والوهيته والايمان بأنه الطريق الوحيد للخلاص. الوهية المسيح هي سبب اعلانه "أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة. لا يقدر أن يأتي أحد الي الآب الا بي" (يوحنا 6:14).*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل يسوع المسيح هو الله؟ هل أدعي يسوع المسيح بأنه الله؟

الجواب: لا توجد أية آيات مدونة في الكتاب المقدس استخدم فيها يسوع المسيح التعبير "أنا هو الله" . ولكن هذا لا يعني بأنه لم يعلن أنه الله. علي سبيل المثال، تأمل كلماته في سفر يوحنا 30:10 فهو يقول "أنا والآب واحد". دعونا نلقي نظرة عامة علي كلمات يسوع الموجودة في يوحنا 30:10 "أنا والآب واحد". فان دققنا النظر، فربما لن ندرك ادعاء المسيح بأنه الله، ولكن من المهم أيضا أن نلقي نظرة علي رد فعل اليهود لهذه العبارة: "لسنا نرجمك لأجل عمل حسن، بل لأجل تجديف، فأنك وانت انسان تجعل نفسك الها" يوحنا 33:10. فنري أن اليهود قد ترجموا عبارة يسوع بأنها ادعاء بأنه الله وأيضا نري أنه في الآيات التالية أن يسوع المسيح لا يقوم بتصحيح معلوماتهم بالقول أنا لم أدعي أنني الله. مما يوضح لنا أن يسوع المسيح كان يعني أن يعلن بأنه الله بقوله "أنا والآب واحد" يوحنا 30:10. مثال آخر يوجد في يوحنا 58:8 وفي هذه الآية يعلن يسوع: "الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون ابراهيم، أنا كائن". وللمرة الثانية يرفع اليهود الحجارة ليرجموا يسوع (يوحنا 59:8). لماذا حاول اليهود رجم يسوع بالحجارة ان لم يؤمنوا بأن كلمات المسيح هي ادعاء واضح بأنه الله؟  

يوحنا 1:1 يقول "كان الكلمة الله". ويوحنا 14:1 يقول "الكلمة صار جسدا". وتبين لنا الآيات بوضوح أن يسوع المسيح هو الله في الجسد. أعمال الرسل 28:20 يقول لنا "...فاسهروا اذا علي أنفسكم وعلي جميع القطيع الذي عينكم بينه الروح القدس نظارا، لترعوا كنيسة الله التي اشتراها بدمه " من هو الذي أشتري الكنيسة بدمه؟ يسوع المسيح. أعمال الرسل 28:20 يعلن لنا أن الله أشتري الكنيسة بدمه. اذا، يسوع المسيح هو الله!

قال التلميذ توماس للمسيح "ربي والهي" في (يوحنا 28:20)، لم يقم يسوع بانتهاره أو تصحيح ما قاله. ونجد أيضا أن الرسول بولس يشجعنا علي انتظار مجيء الله العظيم ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح في (تيطس 13:2). أيضا انظر (بطرس الثانية 1:1). وفي سفر العبرانيين 8:1، الله الآب يعلن عن الابن يسوع المسيح ويخاطب الابن قائلا " ان عرشك يا الله الي ثابت الي أبد الأبدين، وصولجان حكمك عادل ومستقيم ".

وفي رؤيا يوحنا، أوصي الملاك يوحنا الرسول بأن يعبد الله وحده (رؤيا 10:19). ونري انه من خلال الأحداث المدونة في الكتاب المقدس أن يسوع المسيح تلقي العبادة (متي 11:2، 33:14، 28: 9 و 17، لوقا 52:24، يوحنا 38:9). ومع هذا نجد أن المسيح لم ينتهر الناس أو اتباعه لعبادتهم أو مجاهرتهم بأنه الله. ان لم يكن يسوع المسيح هو الله لفعل مثل الملاك في سفر الرؤية وانتهر من يعبد غير الله. وهناك أيضا كثيرا من الآيات الأخري الموجودة في الكتاب المقدس التي تثبت الوهية يسوع المسيح.

السبب الرئيسي الذي لأجله كان لابد ليسوع المسيح أن يكون هو الله، هو: ان لم يكن المسيح هو الله المتجسد فاذا موته لم يكن كافيا لرفع خطيئة العالم وتحمل العقاب الواجب علي البشرية كلها (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). الله وحده هو القادر أن يدفع عنا هذا الدين العظيم (كورنثوس الثانية 21:5). الله وحده هو القادر أن يمات وان يقام معلنا انتصاره وغلبته علي الخطيئة والموت.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل آلوهية المسيح كتابية؟

الجواب: بالاضافه الى أشارة المسيح الى نفسه، فأن تلاميذه أيضا أدركوا الوهية المسيح. لقد نسبوا للمسيح حق مغفرة الخطايا وهو شيء الله وحده القادر عليه، أذ أن الخطايا ترتكب ضد الله (أعمال 31:5 و كولوسى 13:3 ومزمور 4:130 و أرميا 4:31). وأيضا قيل عن يسوع أنه

"الذى سيدين الاحياء والاموات" ( تيموثاوس الثانيه 1:4). وهتف توما قائلا للمسيح " ربي والهى " ( يوحنا 28:20). ويقول بولس عن يسوع " الله العظيم والمخلص " (تيطس 13:2). ويشير الى أن المسيح قبل أن يتجسد كان " فى هيئه الله" (فيليبى 5:2-8). ويقول الكاتب الى العبرانيين عن المسيح " أن عرشك ، يا الله ، ثابت الى أبد الآبدين " ( عبرانيين 8:1). ويقول يوحنا " فى البدء كان الكلمه ، والكلمه كان عند الله ، وكان الكلمه (المسيح) هو الله " ( يوحنا 1:1) . والأمثله الكتابية التى تعلمنا عن آلوهية المسيح متعددة (أنظر رؤيا 17:1 و 8:2 و 13:22 و كورونثوس الاولى 4:10 و بطرس الاولى 6:2-8 ومزمور 2:18 و 1:95 و بطرس الاولى 4:5 وعبرانيين 20:13 )، وهنا نرى أن بمجرد قراءة جزء واحد من هذه الآيات يمكننا أن ندرك أن المسيح كان الها لتابعيه.

وقد أعطى المسيح أسماءا كانت تميز الله فى العهد القديم. والأسم المذكور فى العهد القديم " الفادى" (مزمور 7:130 و هوشع 14:13 ) يستخدم أيضا للأشاره الى المسيح فى العهد الجديد (تيطس 13:2 و رؤيا 9:5). المسيح يدعى عمانوئيل ( " الله معنا " متى 1). وفى ذكريا 10:12 ، يقول الله عن نفسه " فينظرون الي، الذي طعنوه " .وينسب العهد الجديد ذلك الى صلب المسيح (يوحنا 37:19 و رؤيا 7:1). أذا كان يهوه (الله) قد طعن وأهين ويسوع هو الذى أهين وطعن أذا يسوع هو يهوه (الله). يفسر بولس الرسول ما جاء في العهد القديم في أشعياء 22:45-23 بأن المسيح هو كان المعني به - كما جاء فى فيليبي 10:2-11. ونجد أن أسم المسيح مستخدم مع يهوه فى الصلاة " نعمة لكم وسلام والله الآب ومن ربنا يسوع المسيح" (غلاطيه 3:1 وأفسس 2:1) . أن ذلك يعتبر تجديفا أذا لم يكن المسيح الها. أسم المسيح مذكور مع الله في الأمر بالمعمودية " بأسم الآب والأبن والروح القدس " ( متى 19:28، أنظر أيضا كورونثوس الثانيه 14:13 ). يقول يوحنا فى سفر الرؤيا جميع المخلوقات تسبح المسيح (الحمل) – وبالتالي فأن يسوع المسيح لم يكن جزءا من الخليقه (13:5).

أن الأعمال المقصورة على الله فقط تنسب الى المسيح. أن يسوع لم يحيي الأموات فقط ( يوحنا 21:5 و 38:44-11) بل قام بغفران الخطايا أيضا ( أعمال الرسل 31:5 و 38:13) وخلق الكون ( يوحنا 2:1 و كولوسي 16:1-17) أن هذه الجزيئه تبدو أكثر تأثيرا عندما نأخذ فى الاعتبار أن يهوه (الله) قال أنه كان بمفرده خلال الخلق ( أشعياء 24:44) . بل أكثر من ذلك فأن الله لديه صفات لا تتوافر ألا فى اله ، وعلى سبيل المثال الخلود (يوحنا 58:8) ، حضور غير محدود ( متى 20:18 و 20:28) علم غير محدود (متى 20:16) ، سلطة غير محدوده (يوحنا 38:11-44). 

أنه من السهل أدعاء الآلوهيه ولكنه ليس سهلا أثبات ذلك. على سبيل الذكر لا الحصر لقد قدم المسيح أثباتا لألوهيته عندما قام بالعديد من المعجزات ، منها تحويل الماء الى خمر ( يوحنا 7:2) المشى على الماء ( متى 25:14) مباركة (ازدياد) عدد بعض الأشياء المادية ( يوحنا 11:6) شفاء الأعمى ( يوحنا 7:9) شفاء المفلوج ( مرقس 3:2) شفاء المرضي (متى 35:9 و مرقس 40:1-42) وحتى أقامه الناس من الأموات (يوحنا 43:11-44 ولوقا 11:7-15 و مرقس 35:5 ) والأكثر من ذلك أن المسيح نفسه قد قام من الأموات. بعيدا عن كل الهرطقات عن الموت والقيامه ألا أن موت المسيح وقيامته معترف به أكثر من أى شىء آخر، ولا يوجد أى حدث قد حظى بكل هذا التأييد الروحي. وفقا للدكتور جارى هيبرماس فأن هناك أثنتى عشر حقيقه تاريخيه معترف بها من قبل غير المسيحيين والنقاد العلمانيون. 

1) المسيح مات على الصليب.
2) المسيح دفن.
3) لقد سبب موت المسيح فقدان تلاميذه لأى أمل.
4) قد تم أكتشاف قبر يسوع فارغا بعد بضعة أيام.
5) لقد أكد لتلاميذ رؤيتهم للمسيح المقام.
6) لقد تحول التلاميذ بعد ذلك من مرحلة الشك الى الايمان الكامل. 

اعلان 
7) لقد كانت هذه الرسالة هى محور العظات فى الكنيسة الاولي.
8) لقد القيت هذه العظة فى أوروشليم.
9) نتيجة تلك العظات ولدت الكنيسة ونمت.
10) يوم القيامة ، الأحد ، حل محل يوم السبت كيوم رئيسي للعبادة.
11) يعقوب المتشكك قد أعترف برؤية يسوع المقام مما أدى الى تحول كامل فى حياته.
12) بولس ، عدو المسيحية تحول الى المسيحية عندما أختبر رؤية يسوع المقام.​

حتى لو أعترض بعض الناس على بعض البنود المذكورة أعلاه، فلو حتي تناولنا عدد قليل من البنود فمازال يمكننا أثبات قيامة المسيح وتأكيد عمل الكتاب المقدس، موت يسوع ، دفنه ، قيامته، ظهوره (كورونثوس الاولى 1:15-5). يوجد العديد من النظريات التى توضح بعض الحقائق المذكوره أعلاه ولكن القيامه وحدها تؤكد جميع تلك الحقائق. أن النقاد يعترفون بتأكيد التلاميذ على رؤية يسوع المقام. لا يمكن لأى كذب أو تهيؤ أن يجرى تغييرا فى الناس كما فعلت قيامة المسيح. أولا: ماذد كسب التلاميذ من وراء أدعائهم؟ أن المسيحيه لم تكن مشهوره بين الناس وبالتالى فأن أدعائهم لم يكسبهم أية أموال. ثانيا: الكذابون لا يمكنهم أن يكونوا شهداء. لا يوجد تفسير أفضل للقيامه أكثر من أن أيمان التلاميذ جعلهم يقدمون على الموت كشهداء لأيمانهم. أجل، أن بعض الناس يموتون لأجل أهداف كاذبه ولكنهم فى قرارة أنفسهم مؤمنون بأنها الحقيقة ولكن لا يوجد أى شخص يموت لأجل شىء وهو يعلم أنه غير حقيقي.

فى الختام: لقد قال المسيح أنه يهوه (الله) ، أنه ألها ( وليس مجرد أله بل الأله الحق )، أتباعه اليهود الذين عرفوا بخوفهم الشديد وابتعادهم عن عبادة الأصنام أو اي آلهة أخري، قد آمنوا به ودعوه الها. لقد أثبت المسيح آلوهيتة من خلال معجزات عدة أعظمها هى قيامته من الأموات. لا يوجد أى نظرية يمكنها تفسير تلك الحقائق.


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*ديماا مبدعة اختى صن شين
ما روع  قلمك
الذى اخجل عندما ارها
ورد مفعم
وكلامة كلة مقنع عظيمة هى محبتك 
للسيد المسيح اختى صن شاين
*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل كان حقا المسيح موجودا؟ هل هناك أدلة تاريخية علي كينونة المسيح؟

الجواب: عندما يطرح هذا السؤال، فأنه عادة ما يقوم السائل بأضافة "بجانب الكتاب المقدس". ونحن لا نعتقد أن الكتاب المقدس لا يعتبر مصدرا تاريخيا علي وجود المسيح. فالعهد الجديد يحتوي علي المئات من المصادر التي تشير الي يسوع المسيح. ويرجح أن كتابة الأناجيل تم في العصر الثاني ميلاديا، تقريبا مائة عاما بعد موت المسيح. وحتي ان كان هذا الوضع (رغم أننا لا نؤيد هذا الترجيح) فأن المخطوطات التاريخية عن أحداث ما بعد وقوعها بمائتين عام تعتبر مصادر موثوقة بها. وأضافة علي ذلك فالأغلبية من العلماء (مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين) يتفقوا علي أن رسائل الرسول بولس (أو علي الأقل بعض منهم) قد كتبها بولس بنفسه في منتصف العصر الأول الميلادي، حوالي 40 سنة بعد موت المسيح. فمن جهة المخطوطات القديمة، فهذا دليل قاطع علي وجود انسان ما يسمي يسوع عاش في اسرائيل في بداية العصر الأول الميلادي. 

ومن المهم أيضا أن نأخذ في الأعتبار أن في عام 70 ميلاديا، قام الرومان بغزو وتدمير أورشليم ومعظم اسرائيل، وقاموا بقتل سكانها. مدن بأكملها تعرضت للحرق والدمار الشامل. فيجب علينا الا نتعجب من أن معظم الأدلة التي تشير الي حياة يسوع قد دمرت. وحيث أن معظم شهود العيان قد قتلوا. فهذه الحقائق تحد من عدد الشهود الذين عاينوا يسوع شخصيا.

وبالأخذ في الأعتبار حقيقة أن خدمة المسيح كانت محدودة في جزء لا أهمية جغرافية له في الأمبراطورية الرومانية، فأنة من المدهش أن نجد أشارات عديدة عن المسيح في مصادر تاريخية غير مسيحية. وبعض هذه المصادر هي كالآتي:

المؤرخ الروماني تسيتوس، والذي يعتبر من أهم مؤرخين العالم القديم، ذكر أن هناك مشعوذين "مسيحيين" (يسموا ذلك بالنسبة الي "المسيح")، الذي قام بتعذيبه بيلاطس البنطي خلال فترة حكم طيبيريس. وقام سوتونيوس مساعد الامبراطور حضريان بتدوين أنه كان هناك رجل يدعي المسيح وهو عاش في العصر الأول الميلادي.

وأشار المؤرخ اليهودي الشهير فلافيوس جوزيفوس ليعقوب بأنه "أخا ليسوع، المدعو بالمسيح". وهناك جزء آخر أثار كثيرا من الجدل اذ دون: "وحول هذا الوقت كان هناك رجل حكيم، ان كان يجوز أن يدعي أنسان. فأنه قد قام بعمل انجازات مدهشة.....قد كان (ال) مسيح .... وقد ظهر لهم في اليوم الثالث، كما تنبأ الأنبياء المقدسون سابقا بهذا وبعشرة الاف شيء آخر عنه قد فعلها". وطبعة أخري تقرأ، "في هذا الوقت كان هناك رجل يدعي يسوع. وكان يسوع رجل صالح. وقد أصبح كثير من اليهود ومن بلاد أخري أتباع له. وحكم عليه بيلاطس بالصلب والموت. ولكن تلاميذه لم يتوقفوا عن اتباعه. وقد أعلنوا أنه ظهر لهم بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه، وأنه كان حياً، وعليه فأنه غالبا المسيا المنتظر، الذع كتب عنه وعن عجائبه الأنبياء".

ودون بلني الأصغر في رسائله رقم 96:10 أن عبادة المسيحيون الأوائل كانت تتضمن عبادة المسيح كرب وأنهم كانوا جماعة من الناس ذو مثل وأخلاق عالية، وتضمن ذلك ذكره للعشاء الرباني.

والتلمود البابلوني (سنهدرين رقم 43أ) يؤكد صلب المسيح في عشية عيد الفصح، والأتهامات الموجهة ضد المسيح بممارسة السحر و حض اليهود علي ترك ديانتهم.

كان لوسيان الساموساتي كاتب يوناني يعيش في القرن الثاني، وأعترف بأن المسيحيون كانوا يعبدون يسوع، وأنه قدم لهم تعاليم جديدة، وأنه صلب من أجلهم. ودون أن من تعاليم يسوع الأخوة في الايمان، أهمية التحول الديني، أهمية ترك عبادة أي آلهة أخري. وعاش المسيحيون تبعا لقانون يسوع، وآمنوا بحياتهم الأبدية، وعرفوا بأنهم لا يخافوا الموت، وأنهم يتطوعون بتقديس حياتهم، وزهدهم في الدنيا ومتاعها.

وتؤكد مارا سربانيون بأن الجميع نظروا للمسيح علي أنه رجل صالح وحكيم، والكثير أعتبروه ملك أسرائيل، وأنه قتل علي أيدي اليهود، وأنه حي من خلال تعاليمه لأتباعه.

وهناك أيضا الكتابات الناسوتية (أنجيل الحق، أساطير يوحنا، أنجيل توماس، الرسالة عن القيامة، الخ) وكلها تذكر يسوع.

وفي الحقيقة، يمكننا أعادة بناء الأنجيل من جميع المصادر المتوافرة: يسوع كان يدعي المسيح (جوزيفوس)، و"قام بعمل أعمال معجزية"، قاد اسرائيل الي تعاليم جديدة، وصلب من أجلهم في عشية عيد الفصح (التلمود البابلوني) في اليهودية (تاسيتوس)، وأدعي أنه الله وأنه سيأتي ثانية (اليعازر)، وقام أتباعه بالأيمان بتعاليمه – وعبادته كأنه الله (بليني الأصغر).  

وفي الخلاصة، يوجد أدلة عديدة لوجود وحياة يسوع المسيح، في التاريخ المسيحي والعلماني. وربما أهم دليل يمكن تقديمه بأن المسيح كان موجودا هو حقيقة أن آلاف من المسيحيين من القرن الأول الميلادي، وذلك يتضمن الاثناعشر تلميذا كانوا علي أتم استعداد لتقديم حياتهم فداءاً ليسوع المسيح وايمانهم به. فالأنسان عادة ما يكون مستعدا للتضحية بحياته لما يعلم بأنه حق.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لم يجب علي الايمان بقيامة المسيح؟

الجواب: أنه من المتفق عليه أن يسوع المسيح قد أعدم صلباً في اليهودية في القرن الأول الميلادي وفي عصر بيلاطس البنطي. ونري أن كثير من الوثائق التاريخية التي دونها مؤرخون غير مسيحيون تؤكد الظروف التاريخية المحيطة بموت المسيح بمافي ذلك ما دونه فلافيوس جوزيفوس، وكورنيليوس تاسيتوس، و لوسيان السموساتي.

وبالنسبة لقيامة المسيح، فنري أنه العديد من الأدلة التي تشير وتؤكد قيامته. ونري أن المحامي الشهير، سير ليونيل لوكهو (الذي ذكر أسمه في موسوعة جينيس العالمية – لكسبه 245 قضية متوالية) يؤكد علي قوة وصحة الأدلة المحيطة والمؤكدة لقيامة المسيح. ويقول "أن هناك كثير من الأدلة المؤكد مما لا يترك لدي أي شك في صحة قيامة المسيح".

وفي حين أننا نري أن المجتمعات اللادينية تتعامل مع أي شيء خارج عن الطبيعة بحيطة وشك حيث أن اسلوبهم يتجه الي محاولة تفسير كل شيء بطريقية طبيعية ومسببة. وان كانت الأدلة التاريخية لا تتفق مع أسلوبهم البحثي (مثل القيامة المعجزية) فأنهم لا يهتمون بالأدلة ويستمروا في جدال الحدث والشك فيه.

وفي رأينا، أن لأي بحث علمي يتناول المسببات الطبيعية ويتجاهل الأدلة المعضدة للحدث، بانه أسلوب مخالف للعلم بل وأنه أسلوب غير قادر علي ابراز نتائج علمية تعضد البحث في الأدلة. ولذا فنحن نعضد ما دونه الدكتور ورنر فون براون والعديدين الآخرين بأن الفلسفة المركزة علي الأدلة تعرقل التوصل الي نتائج حقيقية. فبمحاولة الأقتناع فقط بالنتائج ... تعرقل صلاحية البحث العلمي.

ولهذا دعونا نختبر بعض الأدلة المعضدة لقيامة المسيح:

*الدليل الأول علي قيامة المسيح*

كبداية، لدينا شهادة شهود العيان. والمسيحيون الأولون قاموا بالكتابة عن المئات الذين عاينوا المسيح بعد قيامته، وبعض من هؤلاء الشهود كتبوا عن رؤيتهم بأنفسهم. ونجد أن الكثير من هؤلاء الشهود قد عذبوا بل وقتلوا لأنهم لم يغيروا أقوالهم عن رؤية المسيح المقام. وهذا يدل علي صدقهم. وتبعاً لما هو مدون في أعمال الرسل 1:4-17 ، أن الكثير من المسيحيون كان يمكنهم تفادي التعرض للتعذيب ان قاموا بانكار ايمانهم، ولكننا نجد أن الكثيرين فضلوا التعذيب والأهانة بل والموت نفسه في سبيل اعلان قيامة المسيح.

وبالرغم من أن الأستشهاد شيء يستحق الاعجاب، فربما لا يقنع باعتقاد معين بقدر ما هو (أظهار للايمان بشكل ملموس). ومما يستحق الاعجاب بأن هؤلاء الشهداء كانوا يؤمنون بأن مارأوه هو حق. فأما أنهم رأوا يسوع بعد موته وقيامته أم لا. وهذا شيء رائع. فان كان هذا كذبة كبيرة، فلم قرر كثير من الناس تكرير نفس الكذبة؟ لم يقومون بالكذب في وجه الاضطهاد، والسجن، والتعذيب والموت؟

لقد كان التلاميذ من هؤلاء الناس الذين اعترفو برؤياهم للمسيح، ولقد غيرت هذه الشهادة حياتهم. فلقد اختبئوا بعد صلبه خوفاً علي حياتهم. ولكن بعد قيامة المسيح نجد أنهم قد تشجعوا وذهبوا يكرزون عما رأوه في الشوارع وبكل شجاعة. فما الذي غير اسلوبهم بهذه الطريقة؟ قطعاً لم يكن كسباً مادياً فقد ضحي التلاميذ بكل ما يملكوه بما في ذلك حياتهم للكرازة بقيامة المسيح.

*الدليل الثاني علي قيامة المسيح*

الدليل الثاني هو ايمان الكثير من المتشككين، وعلي سبيل المثال، الرسول بولس. فلقد اعترف الرسول بولس بأنه كان مضطهداً عنيفاً للمسيحيون والمسيحية. ولكن بعد أن تقابل مع المسيح المقام، تحول الرسول بولس من مضطهد المسيحية الي أعظم المدافعين المضحيين عنها. ومثل كثير من المسيحين الأوائل فقد عاني الرسول بولس من الفقر، الاضطهاد، الضرب، السجن، بل وحتي الاعدام في سبيل ايمانه بالمسيح وقيامته.

ولقد كان يعقوب متشككاً وان لم يكن يحمل نفس العداء للمسيحين مثل بولس. ونجد أن اختباره مع المسيح المقام حوله الي تابع أمين، وبل وقائد للكنيسة في أورشليم. ونري أنه قام بكتابة واحدة من أقدم الرسائل للكنيسة الأولي. ومثل بولس نري أنه قد تعذب و مات من أجل شهادته للمسيح. مما يثبت صدق ايمانه (أنظر أعمال الرسل).

*الدليل الثالث والرابع علي قيامة المسيح*

الدليل الثالث وارابع علي قيامة المسيح يتناول القبر الفارغ لقد صلب المسيح ودفن في أورشليم فلا يمكن أن يتم الأيمان بقيامته في أورشليم ان لم يكن حقيقة. فان كان جسده مازال في القبر لكان السنهدرين أعلن ذلك ووضعوه علانية لمنع تداول الشائعات عن قيامته. ولكننا نجد أن المجمع قد اتهم تلاميذ المسيح بسرقة جسده لتفسير عدم وجود الجسد في القبر. فكيف يمكننا تفسير عدم وجود جسده في القبر؟ هناك ثلاثة تفسيرات لهذا الأمر:

اولاً: أن التلاميذ قاموا بسرقة الجسد، وان كان ذلك صحيحاً لكانوا علموا أن قيامة المسيح كذبة كبيرة. ولما كانوا علي استعداد للتضحية بأرواحهم في سبيل المسيح (الدليل الأول). فكل الذين ادعوا أنهم عاينوا المسيح بعد صلبه وقيامته لكانوا بالحقيقة يكذبون. ولكن من هم هؤلاء المتآمرون الكثيري العدد؟ وان كان ذلك صحيحاً لكان واحد منهم قد أعترف تحت التعذيب والتهديد اما لنفسه أو أقاربه وأحبائه. فنحن نعلم أن مسيحيوا العصر الأول قد عانوا من تعذيب واضطهاد شديد خاصة تحت الحكم الروماني في عام 64 ميلادياً (تحت حكم نيرو الذي قام باضرام حريق هائل في روما لايجاد مكان لتوسيع قصره ولكنه أتهم المسيحيون باضرام تلك الحريق). ويكتب المؤرخ كورنيليوس تاكيتوس عن ذلك الحدث: 

"لقد القي نيرو اللوم وقام بتعذيب قوم يطلق عليهم العامة المسيحيون أقسي عذاب. وقد سموا بذلك لأتباعهم للمسيح، و لقد قاسوا وذاقوا أنواع العذاب وقت حكم طيبيريوس علي يد بيلاطس البنطي. وأنتشرت الشعوذة ليس فقط في اليهودية بل أيضاً في روما حيث يتجمع كل ما هو سيء و معيب ومخذل من جميع أنحاء العالم. وتبعاً لذلك، فقد القي القبض علي جمع غفير، كل من اعترف بأنه مذنب، ليس لاضرام الحريق في المدينة، ولكن لكراهية البشرية. ومثل بهم بكل طريقة ممكنة. ولقد غطوا أجسامهم بجلد الحيوانات وأطلق عليهم الكلاب المفترسة فمزقت أجسامهم حتي لقوا مصرعهم. أو صلبوا، أو القيوا في اللهيب وأحرقوا أجسامهم للاضاءة في أثناء الليل" (المؤلف التاسع رقم 44). 

ولقد عرف عن نيرو بأنه أضاء الحفلات التي أقامها في حدائق قصره بأجساد المسيحيون المحترقة. فلكان من الطبيعي أن يعترف شخص ما بالحقيقة تحت هذا التعذيب الرهيب. والحقيقة أنه لا يوجد أي شيء مدون عن تراجع المسيحيين عن ايمانهم تحت هذا العذاب الرهيب. بل علي العكس فما هو مدون يتناول المئات من الناس الذين عاينوا المسيح بعد صعوده و استعدادهم لتحمل الآلام والعذاب بل والموت في سبيل ما رأوه.

فان لم يسرق التلاميذ جسد يسوع، كيف يمكننا تفسير حقيقة القبر الفارغ؟ البعض يدعي أن المسيح قد قام بتمثيل موته ثم قام بالهروب من القبر. وهذا من غير المعقول، اذ أن الجموع رأت يسوع أثناء ضربه، وجلده وتعذيبه وصلبه. ولقد عاني من فقدان مقدار كبير من الدماء نتيجة للحربة التي طعن بها في جنبه. فلا يعقل أن يكون المسيح قد عاش بعد تعرضه لكل ذلك العذاب، وجلوسه في القبر من غير أي معونة طبية، أو مأكل أو مشرب، بل ويكون علي مقدرة لدحرجة حجر كبير جداً غطي المدخل الي قبره، والهروب من غير أن يترك أي علامات أو حتي قطرات من الدم، ثم يقوم بالظهور لمئات من الناس ويقنعهم بأنه بصحة جيدة، ثم يقوم بالأختفاء من غير أي أثر. فهذا بالطبع شيء لا يعقل.

*الدليل الخامس علي قيامة المسيح*

والدليل الخامس والأخير، يتناول غرابة شهادة من رأؤه. فنري مما هو مدون أن أول من رآه كانوا النساء. وهذا شيء غريب حيث أن في العصر اليهودي والروماني كانت النساء لا قيمة لهن. وشهادتهن كانت غير معترف بها. وتبعاً لذلك لا يعقل أن يحاول شخص في القرن الأول أقناع آخرين استناداً علي ما رآه النساء. فان كان كل الرجال الذين عاينوا المسيح المقام كاذبون فلم اختاروا قصة وهمية وشهود مشكوك فيهم لأثبات صحة قصتهم؟

ويوضح الدكتور ويليام لين كريج، "عندما تدرس دور النساء في القرن الأول الميلادي في المجتمع اليهودي، فانك ستجد أنه من المدهش أن قصة القبر الفارغ توضح أن النساء كانوا أول من اكتشفوه. فقد كانت النساء في في ذلك في أدني الطبقات الاجتماعية. وهناك مقولات يهودية قديمة تقول "لتحرق كلمات القانون قبل وصول القانون للنساء" وأخري تقول "مبارك من يكون نسله رجالاً وويل لمن نسله نساءاً" فشهادة النساء كانت لا تعني شيئاً اذ أنهم كانوا غير معترف بهم في المحاكم كشهود. وفي ضوء ذلك، فأنه من المدهش أن أول شهود القبر الفارغ قد كانوا نساءأً. فأي قصة خيالية لكانت أختارت أن يكون التلاميذ هم مكتشفي عدم وجود جسد يسوع، ربما بطرس أو يوحنا. فكون أن مكتشفي القبر غير متوقعون يجعلنا نصدق أن هذه قصة حقيقية غير محبكة. وأن مدوني الأناجيل قاموا بتدوين الأحداث كما هي، حتي وأن كانت مخجلة. ويؤكد لنا أن ذلك تدوين تاريخي للأحداث وليس خيالي ". (د. ويليام لين كريج، من كتابات لي ستروبل، القضية للمسيح – دار زوندرافان للنشر والطباعة، عام 1998، صفحة 293).

*الملخص*

كل هذه الأدلة: صدق الشهود الواضح (وفي حالة الرسول بولس التغيير الواضح والملموس) وتحول الشهود الشكاكون الي مؤمنون مضحون بأرواحهم، القبر الفارغ، ومحاولة العدو لنفي حقيقة القبر الفارغ، حقيقة أن كل ذلك حدث في أورشليم – حيث بدأ الأيمان بالقيامة، شهادة النساء – أهمية هذه الشهادة في هذا الوقت من التاريخ، كل الأشياء التاريخية المدونة عن القيامة. كلها أشياء تدعونا الي تشجيع القارئ علي التفكير في حقيقة قيامة المسيح والأدلة المقدمة؟ ماذا تعتقد؟ كوننا قمنا بالتفكير وبحث هذه الأدلة فذلك يدعونا الي تكرير ما قاله السير ليونيل: "أن الأدلة المرجحة لقيامة يسوع المسيح قوية جداُ، لدرجة أنها ترغم الفرد علي قبول الأثباتات مما لا يترك أي مجال للشك".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل قيامة يسوع المسيح حقيقية؟

الجواب: بالرغم من أن الكتاب المقدس لا يحاول أن "يثبت" أن يسوع قد أقيم من الأموات، ولكنه يقدم أدلة حاسمة أنه حقاً قام. وقيامة المسيح مدونة في متي 1:28-20 و مرقس 1:16-20 و لوقا 1:24-53 ويوحنا 1:20-25:21. ويسوع المقام ظهر أيضا في أعمال الرسل (أعمال 1:1-11). ومن هذه الآيات يمكنك أن تري بعض "الأدلة" علي قيامة المسيح. وبالنظر الي التغيير الشامل الذي حدث في حياة تلاميذه. فقد كانوا خائفين ومختبئين في حجرة وأذ هم قد تحلوا بالشجاعة وذهبوا لنشر الأنجيل في العالم كله. فهل يوجد تفسير منطقي لذلك الا اختبارهم ظهور المسيح المقام؟

وبالنظر الي حياة الرسول بولس، ما الذي غيره من مضطهد للكنيسة الي محب وخادم لها؟ أنه ظهور المسيح المقام له في الطريق الي دمشق (أعمال 1:9-6). ودليل مقنع آخر هو القبر الفارغ. اذ كان المسيح لم يقام، فأين اذا جسده؟ فقد رأي التلاميذ القبر حيث دفن وعندما رجعوا لم يجدوا جسده. وقد أعلنت الملائكة بأنه قام من الأموات كما وعد (متي 5:28 و 9 و 16-17 و مرقس 9:16 ولوقا 13:24-35 و يوحنا 19:20 و 24 و 26 و 29 و 1:21-14 و أعمال الرسل 6:1-8 و كورنثوس الأولي 5:15-7).

والجزء الرئيسي الذي يتناول قيامة المسيح هو كورنثوس الأولي 15. في هذا السفر، يفسر الرسول بولس، أهمية فهم والأيمان بقيامة المسيح. والقيامة مهمة للأسباب التالية: (1) ان لم يقم المسيح من الأموات، لن يقام المؤمنون أيضا (كورنثوس الأولي 12:15-15). (2) ان لم يقم المسيح من الأموات، فتضحيته من أجل خطايانا لم تكن كافية (كورنثوس الأولي 16:15-19). قيامة المسيح أثبتت أن تضحيته قد قبلت من الله كثمن لخطايانا. فأن كان قد صلب ومات ولم يقم لدل ذلك علي أن تضحيته بحياته من أجلنا لم تكن كافية. وكنتيجة، لن ينال المؤمنين مغفرة خطاياهم، اذ انهم كانوا سيظلوا أمواتا (كورنثوس الأولي 16:15-19) – ولن يكن هناك شيء يدعي حياة أبدية (يوحنا 16:3). "ولكن الآن قد قام المسيح من الأموات وصار باكورة الراقدين" (كورنثوس الأولي 20:15). المسيح قام من بين الأموات – وهو باكورة الراقدين (المقامين).

(3) كل الذين يؤمنوا به سيقاموا للحياة الأبدية كما هو أيضا قام (كورنثوس الأولي 20:15-23). وكورنثوس الأولي يصف لنا كيف أن قيامة المسيح تثبت انتصاره علي الخطيئة، ويقدم لنا كيفية المعيشة بقوة انتصار المسيح (كورنثوس الأولي 24:15-34). (4) و يصف لنا طبيعة الأجساد الممجدة التي سنتلاقاها بالقيامة (كورنثوس الأولي 35:15-49). (5) ويعلن أنه كنتيجة لقيامة المسيح، كل من يؤمن به سيكون له انتصار وغلبة علي الموت (كورنثوس الأولي 50:15-58). ما أمجد حقيقة قيامة المسيح! "اذاً يا اخوتي الحباء، كونوا راسخين، غير متزعزعين، مكثرين في عمل الرب كل حين، عالمين أن تعبكم ليس باطلا في الرب" (كورنثوس الأولي 58:15).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو المعني بأن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله؟

الجواب: يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله ليس بالمفهوم الدارج عن الأب والأبن. فالله لم يتزوج ولم تكن له ذرية. ولكنه ابن الله من حيث أن الله تجسد في صورة انسان ونجد ذلك في (يوحنا 1:1-14). ويسوع المسيح ابن الله لأنه حبل به من الروح القدس. ولوقا 35:1 يعلن لنا "أجابها الملاك, الروح القدس يحل عليك, وقدرة العلي تظللك, لذلك أيضا فالقدوس المولود منك يدعي أبن الله." وفي الأيام الكتابية التعبير "ابن الأنسان" كان يستخدم لوصف أي انسان. فأبن الانسان هو انسان.

أثناء محاكمة يسوع أمام الحكام اليهود، قال رئيس الكهنة ليسوع، "أستحلفك بالله الحي أن تقول لنا: هل أنت المسيح ابن الله؟" (متي 63:26). فأجابه يسوع، "أنت قلت! وأيضاً أقول لكم: من الآن تبصرون ابن الأنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة، وآتياً علي سحاب السماء" (متي 64:26). فكان رد فعل الحكام اليهود أتهام يسوع بالتجديف (متي 65:26-66). ولاحقاً، أمام بيلاطس البنطي، "أجابه اليهود: لنا ناموس، وحسب ناموسنا يجب أن يموت، لأنه جعل نفسه ابن الله" (يوحنا 7:19). فلم يستحق ادعاء المسيح بأنه "أبن الله" الاتهام بالتجديف بل والقتل؟ لأن حكام اليهود أدركوا تماماً ما يعنيه المسيح بهذه المقولة. فهو يدعي أن له نفس طبيعة الله، بل وأنه "الله نفسه"، مما يعتبر تجديفاً في وجهة نظرهم، ولذلك فقد طالبوا بموت يسوع. وعبرانيين 3:1 يعبر عن ذلك بوضوح، "الذي، وهو بهاء مجده، ورسم جوهره، وحامل كل الأشياء بكلمة قدرته، بعد ما صنع بنفسه تطهيراً لخطايانا، جلس في يمين العظمة في الأعالي". 

اعلان 

ومثال آخر يمكن أن يوجد في يوحنا 12:17 حيث يصف يهوذا بأنه "أبن الهلاك". ويوحنا 71:6 يقول لنا أن يهوذا ابن سمعان الأسخريوطي. فما هو المعني في يوحنا 12:17 بوصف يهوذا بأبن الهلاك؟ كلمة الهلاك تعني "الخراب, اتلاف، دمار" فيهوذا لم يكن ابن هذه الأشياء – بل بالحري هذه الأشياء تصف حياة يهوذا. يهوذا جسد وصف الهلاك. بنفس الطريقة جسد يسوع المسيح صفات الله. فأبن الله هو الله. ويسوع المسيح هو الله في الجسد (يوحنا 1:1 -14).


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لماذا تعتبر الولادة العذراوية غاية في الأهمية؟

الجواب: مبداء الولادة العذراوية يعتبر غاية في الأهمية (أشعياء 14:7 و متي 23:1 ولوقا 27:1 و 34). في البداية، دعونا نلقي نظرة علي وصف الكتاب المقدس لهذا الحدث المبارك. تساؤل العذراء مريم "كيف؟" يجيب الملاك جبرائيل "الروح القدس يحل عليك وقوة العلي تظللك فلذلك أيضا القدوس المولود منك يدعي ابن الله "(لوقا 35:1). ويحض الملاك يوسف بالزواج من مريم بقوله: "يا يوسف ابن داود لا تخف أن تأخذ مريم امرأتك" (متي20:1). وفي متي يقول أن العذراء "وجدت حبلي من الروح القدس"(متي 18:1). وغلاطية 4:4 أيضا يعلمنا عن الولادة العذراوية "أرسل الله أبنه مولودا من امرأة".  

ومن هذه المقطوعات نجد أنه من الواضح أن ميلاد المسيح تم كنتيجة لأستخدام الروح القدس لجسد مريم. فالغير مادي (الروح) اتحد مع المادي (رحم مريم). وبالطبع لم يكن من الممكن لمريم أن تحمل طفلا بنفسها ولكن مريم كانت "الوعاء" الذي حمل يسوع الي العالم. والله وحده القادر علي صنع معجزة التجسد.

وان قمنا بأنكار العلاقة الجسدية ما بين يسوع المسيح والعذراء مريم فلن يكون المسيح بشرا. والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن المسيح كان أنساناً بكل ما تحمله الكلمة من معني وعاش في الجسد مثلنا. وفي نفس الوقت يعلمنا الكتاب بأنه أيضا الله يحمل طبيعة غير خاطئة وأبدية. أنظر يوحنا 14:1 و تيموثاوس 16:3 وعبرانيين 14:2-17.

يسوع لم يولد في الخطيئة فالخطيئة لم تكن جزء من طبيعته (عبرانيين 26:7). وبما أن الخطيئة متوارثة من جيل الي جيل من خلال الأب (رومية 12:5 و 17 و19). فالولادة من عذراء حالت دون نقل الطبيعة الخاطئة للإبن يسوع وسمحت للأله الأبدي أن يصبح أنسان كامل.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل صلب يسوع يوم الجمعة؟ وان كان ذلك صحيحا، كيف نقول أنه قضي ثلاثة أيام في القبر، أن كان قد أقيم يوم الأحد؟

الجواب: الكتاب المقدس لا يذكر اليوم الذي صلب فيه يسوع بالتحديد. والرأيين الأكثر شيوعا هم يوم الجمعة أو الأربعاء. ولكن البعض يري كحل وسط للأربعاء والجمعة أن صلب المسيح تم في يوم الخميس.

قال يسوع في متي 40:12 "لأنه كما كان يونان في بطن الحوت ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال، هكذا يكون ابن الانسان في قلب الأرض ثلاثة أيام وثلاث ليال." وهؤلاء الذين يقولون أنه صلب يوم الجمعة يبرروا ذلك بأنه يعتبر في القبر ثلاثة أيام. ففي العقلية اليهودية في العصر الأول، أي جزء من اليوم كان يعتبر يوما كاملا. وبحيث أن يسوع كان في القبر جزءا من يوم الجمعة وكل يوم السبت وكل يوم الأحد – يمكننا القول أنه كان في القبر ثلاثة أيام. وواحدة من الحجج الأساسية لهذه المناقشة، نجدها في مرقس 42:15 والتي تقول أن يسوع قد صلب "اليوم السابق للسبت". فمعني هذا أن يسوع قد صلب يوم الجمعة. وحجج أخري موجودة في متي 21:16 ولوقا 22:9 تعلمنا أن يسوع المسيح سيقام في اليوم الثالث، لذلك لا ينبغي أن يكون في القبر ثلاثة أيام وثلاثة ليال كاملة. ولكننا نجد أنه في حين أن بعض الترجمات لهذه الآيات تقول "في اليوم الثالث"، فالبعض الآخر لا يترجمها بنفس الشكل ولا يتفق مع هذه الترجمة. وأيضا في مرقس 31:8 مكتوب أن يسوع المسيح سيقام "بعد" ثلاثة أيام.

ونجد أن نظرية صلب المسيح يوم الخميس تناقش أن هناك العديد من الأحداث التي تمت ما بين دفن المسيح يوم الجمعة مساءا وحتي يوم الأحد صباحا (أكثر من عشرون حدث). ويلفتون انتباهنا الي أن اليوم الكامل الوحيد هو يوم السبت، أي العطلة اليهودية. فيوم آخر أو أثنان قد يحلوا مشكلة قصر الوقت. ويقدمون التالي كأسباب لحجتهم: بافتراض انك لم تر صديقا منذ مساء يوم الأثنين. والمرة التالية حين تراه هو يوم الخميس صباحا فأنك ستقول "أني لم أرك منذ ثلاثة أيام" حتي وان كنت في الحقيقة لم تره لمدة 60 ساعة (أي يومين ونصف فقط). فان كان يسوع قد صلب يوم الخميس، فهذا المثال يرينا كيف يمكن أن يعتبر ذلك ثلاثة أيام.

والرأي الثالث الذي يرجح أن صلب المسيح تم يوم الأربعاء يذكر أنه كان هناك سبتان في هذا الأسبوع. بعد السبت الأول (الذي حدث في مساء يوم الصلب، مرقس 42:15 ولوقا 52:23-54). لقد قامت السيدات بشراء الحنوط (لاحظ أنهم قاموا بالشراء بعد السبت) مرقس 1:16. وحيث أن هذا السبت كان عيد الفصح (أنظر قضاة 29:16 -31 و 24:23-32 و 39 وفيها العطلات الدينية الهامة كانت تعتبر أيضا يوم سبت). والسبت الأخر في هذا الأسبوع كان العطلة الأسبوعية العادية. ونلاحظ أن في لوقا 56:23 أن السيدات قمن بشراء الحنوط بعد يوم السبت الأول، ثم قاموا بتجهيز الحنوط، ثم "استراحوا في يوم السبت" (لوقا 56:23). وأيضا أن السيدات لم يتمكن من شراء الحنوط الا بعد يوم السبت، ولكنهن قمن بتحضيرالحنوط قبل السبت – فهذا يدل علي وجود سبتين. و ان كان المسيح قد صلب يوم الخميس، فأن يوم عيد الفصح كان قد بدأ يوم الخميس بعد غروب الشمس وانتهي يوم الجمعة بعد غروب الشمس- أي عند بداية العطلة الأسبوعية أو السبت. فابتياع الحنوط بعد السبت الأول (أي يوم عيد الفصح) لكان يعني أنهم قاموا بابتياعه يوم السبت (العطلة الأسبوعية) وبالتالي خرق الشريعة. 

ولذلك فوجهة النظرالتالية، تقدم لنا التفسير الوحيد الذي لا يتعارض مع ما هو مكتوب عن السيدات والحنوط والتحليل للنص الكتابي في متي 40:12، الا وهو أن المسيح قد صلب يوم الأربعاء. وأن السبت أوالعطلة اليهودية لعيد الفصح كان يوم الخميس، قامت بعد ذلك السيدات بشراء الحنوط يوم الجمعة ورجعوا في نفس اليوم لتحضيرها، ثم استراحوا يوم السبت (العطلة الأسبوعية) وقمن باحضار الحنوط للقبر يوم الأحد صباحا.

وحيث أنه دفن يوم الأربعاء بعد غياب الشمس فتبعاً للنتيجة اليهودية فأن ذلك يعتبر بداية يوم الخميس. وباستخدام النتيجة اليهودية نجد أن: الخميس مساءا (الليلة الأولي)، يوم الخميس (اليوم الأول)، الجمعة مساءا (الليلة الثانية)، يوم الجمعة (اليوم الثاني)، ليلة السبت (الليلة الثالثة)، يوم السبت (اليوم الثالث). ونحن لانعرف الوقت المحدد لقيامته، ولكننا نعلم أنه كان قبيل شروق الشمس يوم الأحد (يوحنا 1:20 مريم المجدلية "لقد أخذوا السيد من القبر") فمن الممكن ان يكون قد قام المسيح بعد غياب الشمس يوم السبت، والذي هو بداية اليوم الأول في الأسبوع بالنسبة لليهود.

ولكن يوجد مشكلة مقدمة للرأي القائل أن المسيح صلب يوم الأربعاء الا وهي أنه ان كان يسوع قد صلب يوم الأربعاء فهذا يعني أن التلاميذ قد مشوا معه في الطريق الي عاموس "في نفس يوم" قيامته (لوقا 13:24). والتلاميذ الذين لم يتعرفوا علي يسوع، يقولون له عن صلب يسوع (20:24) ويذكرون ان "هذا هو اليوم الثالث منذا حدوث هذه الأشياء" (21:24). فالأربعاء للأحد أربعة أيام. والتفسير المقدم لهذه المعضلة هو أنه، الحساب للأيام قد بدأ منذ مساء الأربعاء حين دفن المسيح، أي بداية يوم الخميس تبعا للنتيجة اليهودية. و الخميس للأحد ثلاثة أيام.

وبصورة عامة، فأنه ليس من الهام معرفة اليوم الذي صلب فيه يسوع المسيح، لأنه ان كان ذلك شيئاً مهماً، لكان الله أعلن لنا اليوم بطريقة واضحة. ولكن المهم أنه قد مات، وأنه قد قام جسديا من الموت. والشيء الآخر المماثل في الأهمية هو سبب موته – وهو لكي يحمل العقاب المستحق علي كل الخطاه. و الآيتين في يوحنا 16:3 و 36:3 يعلنان لنا أن الأيمان أو الثقة فيه تمنحنا حياة أبدية!​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: أين كان يسوع في الثلاثة أيام مابين موته وقيامته؟

الجواب: يقول الكتاب المقدس في بطرس الأولي 18:3 – 19 "فان المسيح أيضا تألم مرة واحدة من أجل الخطايا، البار من أجل الأثمة، لكي يقربنا الي الله، مماتا في الجسد ولكن محيي في الروح، الذي فيه أيضا ذهب فكرز للأرواح التي في السجن".

الجسد والروح في الآية السابقة يشيروا الي جسد وروح المسيح. الكلمات "محي في الروح" يشير الي الحقيقة ان تحمل المسيح خطيئة العالم والموت تسبب في انفصال روحه البشرية من الآب (متي 46:27). التناقض هنا بين الروح و الجسد وكما في متي 41:27 ورومية 3:1-4، وليس بين جسد المسيح والروح القدس. عندما أتم المسيح دفع ثمن الخطيئة، استرجع الشركة والعلاقة مع الآب. 

بطرس الأولي 18:3-22 يصف العلاقة بين آلام المسيح (آية 18) و تمجيده (آية 22). وبطرس هو الوحيد الذي يعطي معلومات معينة عما حدث بين الموت والقيامة. وكلمة "يكرز" في آية 19 كلمة عادة غير مستخدمة للتعبير عن الوعظ في العهد الجديد. يسوع المسيح تألم ومات علي الصليب و جسده وضع للموت، وروحه ماتت بدلا عن خطيئة العالم. ولكن أحيت روحه وأسلمها يسوع للآب. وتبعا لما قاله بطرس فان ما بين وقت موت يسوع وقيامته فأنه ذهب وكرز للأرواح التي في السجن.

وكبداية، أشار بطرس الي الناس بالتعبير "نفوس" وليس "أرواح" (20:3). في العهد الجديد كلمة "أرواح" تستخدم للاشارة الي الملائكة أو الشياطين و ليس الناس و المعني موجود في آية 22. ولايوجد أي مكان في الكتاب المقدس يشير الي أن المسيح قد ذهب الي الجحيم. أعمال الرسل 31:2 يقول أنه ذهب الي "الهاوية" ولكن الهاوية ليست "الجحيم". كلمة "هاوية" تعني المكان الذي يذهب اليه الأموات وهو مكان مؤقت ينتظرون فيه حت وقت القيامة. رؤيا 11:20-15 توضح الفرق بين المكانين المذكورين عاليه. الجحيم هو مكان لدينونة الضالين في حين أن الهاوية مجرد مكان انتظار مؤقت. 

الرب قد أسلم روحه الي الآب، ومات، وفي وقت ما بين الموت والقيامة، لقد ذهب الي حيث يرقد الأموات وأعطي رسالة للأرواح الموجودة هناك (في الغالب ملائكة ساقطين، أنظر يهوذا 6) الذين كانوا في الفترة ماقبل الفيضان في عصر نوح. وأية 20 توضح ذلك. ولا يعلن بطرس عما أعلنه المسيح للأرواح التي في السجن ولكن بالتأكيد لم تكن رسالة الفداء حيث أنه لايمكن للملائكة أن تخلص (عبرانيين 16:2). في الغالب كانت رسالة أعلان انتصار المسيح علي ابليس واتباعه (بطرس الأولي 22:3 و كولوسي 15:2). أفسس 8:4 -10 يشير ألي أن المسيح أيضا ذهب الي الفردوس (لوقا 20:16 و 43:23) وأخذ الي السماء كل الذين قد آمنوا به قبل موته. ولا تحتوي هذه الآية علي الكثير من التفاصيل ولكن يتفق الخبراء بأن هذا هو المعني بالآية.

كل هذا للقول أن الكتاب المقدس غير واضح في هذا الموضوع بالذات وفيماذا فعل يسوع في الثلاثة أيام مابين الموت والقيامة. ولكنه يبدو لنا أنه كان يكرز لغير المؤمنين والملائكة الساقطين عن انتصاره علي الموت. ونعلم أن يسوع لم يكن يفعل ذلك لاعطاء الناس فرصة ثانية للخلاص. يقول الكتاب المقدس لنا أننا سنواجه الدينونة بعد الموت (عبرانيين 27:9) وليس فرصة ثانية للتوبة. ليس هناك اجابة محددة وواضحة لما كان يفعل يسوع ولكنه شيء من الأشياء التي سنطلع عليها عندما نكون معه في المجد.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل ذهب المسيح الي الجحيم في فترة ما بين موته وقيامته؟

الجواب: هل ذهبت روح يسوع المسيح الي الجحيم في فترة ما بين موته وقيامته؟ هناك مناقشة كبيرة تتعلق بالأجابة علي هذا السؤال. هذا المبدأ مبني علي ما هو مذكور في عقيدة الأيمان "ونزل الي الجحيم". أيضا هناك بعض الآيات تذكر ذهاب يسوع الي "الجحيم" بناء علي ترجمات معينة. ولدراسة هذه المسألة، فأنه من المهم أن نفهم ما يعلمه الكتاب المقدس عن "مملكة" الموتي.

ففي الكتابات العبرية، الكلمة المستخدمة لوصف مملكة الموتي هي "شيول". وهي تعني "مكان الموتي" أو "المكان الذي فيه الأرواح/النفوس التي غادرت". وفي العهد الجديد الكلمة المستخدمة للجحيم هي "الهاوية" وهي أيضاً تصف "مكان الموتي". وآيات أخري في العهد الجديد تشير الي أن الهاوية هي مكان مؤقت، تنتظر فيه الأرواح الي يوم القيامة والدينونة. ورؤيا 11:20-15 يعطينا وصف دقيق يفرق بين الأثنين. فالجحيم (بحيرة النار) هو المكان الدائم والنهائي لعقاب الضالين. ولكن الهاوية هو مكان انتظار مؤقت. فللأجابة، لا لم يذهب يسوع الي الجحيم، حيث أن الجحيم هو مكان مستقبلي، سيحدث بعد الدينونة من العرش العظيم الأبيض (رؤيا 11:20-15).

شيول/الهاوية هو مكان ذو قسمين (متي 23:11 و 18:16 و لوقا 15:10 و 23:16 وأعمال 2:27 -31) وهي مقار للمخلصين والضالين. ومقر الذين قبلوا الخلاص يسمي "الفردوس" و "حضن أبينا أبراهيم". ويفصل المقرين "هوة عظيمة" (لوقا 26:16). وعندما صعد يسوع الي السماء، فهو أخذ معه سكان الفردوس (المؤمنون) (أفسس 8:4-10). في حين أن قسم الضالين أي شيول/الهاوية ظل كما هو. فكل الضالين يذهبون الي ذلك المكان لينتظروا دينونتهم المستقبلية. فهل ذهب المسيح الي شيول/ الهاوية؟ نعم ذهب المسيح هناك كما هو مدون في أفسس 8:4-10 و بطرس الأولي 18:3-20.

ونجد أن الاختلاف نتج من قرأة بعض الآيات المذكورة في مزامير 10:16-11، "لأنك لن تترك نفسي في الهاوية. لن تدع تقيك يري فسادا...تعرفني سبل الحياة". فلا يصح هنا كما هو مدون في بعض الترجمات "لن تترك نفسي في الجحيم" اذ أنه هنا يعني القبر. وقال يسوع للص الذي كان مصلوبا بجانبه "اليوم، تكون معي في الفردوس". فجسده ذهب الي القبر فحين أن روحه ذهبت الي "الفردوس" أي القسم المخصص للمخلصين في شيول أو الهاوية. وبعد ذلك أخذ يسوع جميع الصالحين من الفردوس وأصعدهم معه الي السماء. وللأسف في كثير من الترجمات، لا يوجد تدقيق في استخدام تعبير الهاوية بدلا من جهنم.  

ويري البعض أن يسوع المسيح ذهب الي الهاوية كي يكمل العقاب المستحق عن خطايانا. وهذه فكرة غير كتابية تماما. فأن موت المسيح علي الصليب وعذابه من أجلنا كان كافيا تماما لدفع ثمن فدائنا. ودمه الذي سفك من أجلنا هو ما تسبب في تطهيرنا من خطايانا (يوحنا الأولي 7:1-9). فأنه علق علي الصليب، وتحمل عبء خطايا الجنس البشري كله. "وأصبح خطيئة من أجلنا" و كورنثوس الثانية 21:5 يقول "لأنه جعل الذي لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصير نحن بر الله فيه." والصاق تهمة الخطيئة له تساعدنا علي فهم معاناة المسيح في حديقة جثيماني مع كأس الخطيئة الذي سيسكب عليه علي الصليب.

وعنما صرخ يسوع علي الصليب، "يا أبتاه، لم تركتني؟" فقط عندها أنفصل المسيح عن الله الآب بسبب الخطيئة التي سكبت عليه. وعندما أسلم الروح، قال "يا أبتاه، بين يديك أستودع روحي". وبهذا أتم عذابه من أجلنا. وذهبت روحه ونفسه الي قسم الفردوس من الهاوية. ولم يذهب المسيح الي جهنم. أن عذابه من أجلنا قد أكمل بموته. وثمن الخطيئة قد دفع. وبعدها انتظر قيامة جسده ورجع الي المجد بالصعود. فهل ذهب يسوع المسيح الي الجحيم؟ كلا. هل ذهب الي الهاوية/ شيول أذاً؟ نعم ذهب.​


----------



## Samir poet (2 يوليو 2011)

*ديماا مبدعة اختى صن شين
ما روع  قلمك
الذى اخجل عندما ارها
ورد مفعم
وكلامة كلة مقنع عظيمة هى محبتك 
للسيد المسيح اختى صن شاين
*


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل كان من الممكن أن يرتكب يسوع الخطيئة؟ وان كان هذا غير ممكناً، فكيف يمكنه أن "يتعاطف مع ضعفاتنا" (عبرانيين 15:4)؟

الجواب: ان الأجابة علي هذا التسأول تنقسم جزئين. ومن المهم أن ندرك مبدئياً أننا لا نناقش ان كان المسيح أرتكب الخطيئة أم لا. فالجميع يوافقون علي ما هو مدون في الكتاب المقدس وهو أن المسيح كان بلا خطية. فالتساؤل اذا هل كان المسيح قادر علي ارتكاب الخطيئة؟ نجد أن بعض الناس يعتقدون أنه كان بالفعل قادراً ولكنه أختار أن يعتصم عن اتكاب الخطيئة، بينما يعتقد البعض الآخر أنه كان غير قادر علي ارتكاب الخطيئة من الأصل. فدعونا نناقش أي من وجهات النظر هذه هي الأصلح. ونجد أن تعاليم الكتاب المقدس ترشدنا الي أن المسيح كان غير قادر علي ارتكاب الخطيئة. وحتي ان كان قادر علي ارتكاب الخطيئة فأنه كان سيظل أيضاً بلا خطيئة فالمسيح هو الله المتجسد. فان اعتقدنا أن المسيح قادر علي ارتكاب الخطيئة فاننا بالتالي نؤمن بأن الله القدوس يمكنه أن يخطيء. كولوسي 19:1 "لأنه فيه سر أن يحل كل الملء".

وبالرغم من أن المسيح كان انساناً فأنه لم يولد بنفس الطبيعة الخاطئة التي توارثناها نحن كبشر. ونجد أنه جرب كما نجرب نحن. وأن التجربة أتت من ابليس، ولكنه ظل بلا خطيئة، لأن الله لا يمكنه أن يخطيء. فهذا ضد طبيعته (متي 1:4 وعبرانيين 18:2 و15:4 ويعقوب 13:1). وتعريف الخطيئة هي أنها تعدي علي لشريعة الله . وبما أن الله هو نفسه خالق الشريعة وواضعها، فنجد أنها تحوي ما يمارس أو لا يمارس الله. لذا فمن الطبيعي أن الخطيئة هي شيء لا يمارسه الله.

وخضوع الأنسان لتجربة ما هو شيء غير خاطيء في حد ذاته. فيمكن أن يقوم شخص ما باغرائك، ولكن أن كنت أنت نفسك لا توجد لديك الرغبة في ممارسة هذا الشيء، فأنك لم تخطيء وأنت كنت خضت في هذه التجربة. وهناك نوعان من التجارب:

1) مجرب: أن يعرض عليك شخص ما أو طبيعتك الخاطئة شيء خاطيء.

2) مجرب: أن تفكر أن تشترك في فعل خاطيء وتتفكر ويدور في خلدك اللذة الناتجة عن هذا الفعل بشكل يشغل ذهنك.

التعريف الأول لا يصف فعل أو فكر خاطيء، بعكس التعريف الثاني. فعندما تتفكر في فعل خاطيء وتحاول أن تفكر في طرق تتفادي من خلالها نتائجه، فأنك قطعاً ترتكب الخطيئة. والمسيح تعرض للتجربة من النوع الأول ولكن حيث أنه لم يتوارث مثلنا الطبيعة الخاطئة، فقد ظل بلا خطيئة عندما حاول ابليس تجربته ونري بوضوح أن المسيح لم تكن له الرغبة في أن يمارس الخطيئة.  

ونري أن الذين يعتقدون أن المسيح كان قادراً علي ارتكاب الخطيئة يزعمون أنه أن كان المسيح لم يكن قادراً علي ارتكاب الخطيئة فانه غير قادر علي التعاطف مع مشاعرنا وصراعنا معها. ولكن يجب أن نتذكر أن الله يعلم كل شيء عن كل شيء. وبالرغم من أنه لم يخطيء أبداً، فأنه يعلم ما هي الخطيئة ويفهمها. الله يعلم ويفهم التجربة. وهو قادر علي التعاطف والتفاعل مع مشاعرنا.

المسيح اختبرالخوض التجربة ولكنه لم يخطيء. نحن مجربون بالخطيئة (كورنثوس الأولي 13:10). وهذه الخطايا يمكن تقسيمها لثلاثة أجزاء عامة: شهوة العين، شهوة الجسد، وتعظم المعيشة (يوحنا الأولي 16:2). تأمل تجربة المسيح وتجربة حواء وارتكابها للخطيئة وستجد أن الثلاث أجزاء موجودة وممثلة. فقد حاول ابليس تجربة المسيح من نواحي عديدة ولكن المسيح قدوس ولم يخضع لسلطان الخطيئة. وبالرغم من أن طبيعتنا الخاطئة تدفعنا لممارسة الخطيئة، فينبغي أن نقاومها وأن نتغلب عليها اذ أننا لسنا بعد عبيد للخطيئة بل لله (رومية 6، خاصة عدد 2 و 16-22).​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو الأقنوم الثاني؟ كيف يمكن أن يكون يسوع الله وأنسان في نفس الوقت؟

الجواب: هذا التعبير مستخدم ليصف أن الله الأبن، يسوع المسيح، أخذ طبيعة بشرية، برغم من أنه كان الله الكامل في نفس الوقت. فالمسيح كان دائما الله (يوحنا 58:8، و30:10)، ولكن عند التجسد أصبح المسيح واحداً من البشر أخذاً صورة انسان (يوحنا 14:1). فأضافة الطبيعة البشرية للطبيعة الألهية هو ما يكون الأقنوم، يسوع المسيح، شخص واحد، هو نفسه انسان كامل والله الكامل.

وطبيعة المسيح البشرية والألهية هما طبيعتان لا يمكن فصلهما. فالمسيح سيظل للأبد الله الأنسان، انسان كامل والله الكامل، طبيعتان واضحتان لشخص واحد. وطبيعتا المسيح البشرية والألهية ليستا ممزوجتان بل متحدتان. ففي بعض الأحيان نري المسيح يعمل بطريقة بشرية محدودة (يوحنا 6:4 و 28:19) وبعض الأحيان الأخري يعمل بقوته الألهية (يوحنا 43:11 ومتي 18:14-21). وفي كلتا الحالتان نجد أن المسيح يتصرف من كيان واحد. فالمسيح كان له طبيعتان ولكنه شخص أو شخصية واحدة.

وهذا المعتقد هو من أصعب المعتقدات حين المحاولة لتوضيحه, فلا يمكننا فهمه بصورة شاملة. ولا يمكننا كبشر أن نفهم بصورة كاملة معاملات الله. فنحن ككائنات محدودة فلا يمكننا أن نفهم بصورة كاملة أو نقدر علي استيعاب الله الغير محدود. فالمسيح هو ابن الله حيث انه جاء من الروح القدس (لوقا 35:1). ولكن ذلك لايعني عدم وجوده قبيل ذلك. فالمسيح كان ولايزال والي الأبد (يوحنا 58:8 و 30:10). فعند تجسد المسيح أصبح انساناً بالأضافة الي كونه الله (1:1 و 14).  

المسيح هو الله المتجسد. فالمسيح كان الله منذ الأزل ولكنه لم يصبح انسان الي أن حبلت به مريم. ولقد أصبح انساناً ليشاركنا أحزاننا (عبرانيين 17:2)، والأهم من ذلك هو أن يدفع ثمن عقابنا المستحق علي الصليب (فيليبي 5:2-11). وللتلخيص، فأن طبيعتا المسيح المتحدة تعلمنا أن المسيح أنسان كامل والله الكامل ولا يوجد مزج بين الطبيعتين وأنه اله واحد الي الأبد- آمين.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: هل تزوج يسوع المسيح؟

الجواب: كلا، لم يتزوج يسوع المسيح. و يتحدث الكتاب الشهير "مفتاح دافنشي" عن زواج المسيح بمريم المجدلية. وهذه كذبة كبيرة بل وبدعة ولا يوجد أساس لها كتابياً أو تاريخياً. وفي حين أن أثنان من الأسفار المحذوفة يشيرا الي وجود علاقة بين المسيح ومريم المجدلية فهما لايذكرا زواجه منها أو حتي وجود علاقة رومانسية بينهما. وحتي ان كانوا قد ذكرا ذلك فهم أسفار اثبت أنها هرطقة فهي مصادر غير معتمدة.

ان كان المسيح قام بالزواج، لكان أخبرنا الكتاب المقدس بذلك – أو حتي قام بالأشارة الي ذلك. فمن المؤكد أن يذكر الكتاب شيء ما عن هذا الموضوع الهام. فنجد أن الكتاب يذكر أم المسيح وزوجها وأخوة المسيح. فلم يتجاهل الكتاب المقدس ذكر حدث هام مثل هذا؟ والذين ينادون/يعلمون بأن المسيح قد تزوج، يفعلون ذلك ليحاولوا "تأنيسه" وليجعلوه أنسان عادي مثل أي شخص آخر. والحقيقة أنهم لايريدوا أن يأمن الناس بأن المسيح كان الله في الجسد (يوحنا 1:1، 14 و 30:10). فقاموا بتأليف قصص وهمية تدعي أن المسيح تزوج وانجب وكان انساناً عادياً.  

والسؤال الثاني الذي يمكن أن يطرح هو "هل كان يمكن أن يتزوج المسيح ؟" الزواج ليس بخطيئة. بل و ممارسة الجنس في الزواج ليس بخطيئة. فالأجابة اذاً نعم، كان يمكن للمسيح أن يتزوج ويظل حمل الله الذي بلا خطيئة. ولكن في نفس الوقت، لايوجد سبب كتابي يدعونا للأعتقاد بأن المسيح قد قام بالزواج. فاذاً هذا ليس الغرض من هذا الحوار. فالذين يؤمنون أن المسيح قد قام بالزواج لا يؤمنوا بأنه كان بلا خطيئة أو أنه كان المسيا المنتظر. ومن الواضح أن الله لم يرسل المسيح للأرض للزواج والأنجاب. فانجيل مرقس يقول لنا في 45:10 الغرض من مجيء المسيح "لأن ابن الأنسان أيضاً لم يأت ليخدم بل ليخدم وليبذل نفسه فدية عن كثيرين".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ان كان المسيح هو الله، فلماذا قام بالصلاة لله؟ هل قام المسيح بالصلاة لنفسه؟

الجواب: لنتمكن من فهم صلاة المسيح أي الله في الجسد لله الآب في السماء لابد وأن ندرك علاقة الله الآب بالله الأبن. فعلاقة لله الآب مع الله الأبن المتجسد علاقة أزلية أبدية بدأت قبل أن يأتي المسيح للعالم. أقراء يوحنا 19:5-27 وخاصة 23:5 التي من خلالها يعلمنا المسيح أن الآب قد أرسل الأبن (أيضاً اقراء يوحنا 10:15). فالمسيح لم يصبح ابن الله عندما ولد في بيت لحم. بل كان هو الله منذ الأزل ومازال وسيظل الي الأبد.

أشعياء 6:9 يقول لنا أنه ولد لنا ولداً وأعطي لنا أبناً. فالمسيح كان دائماً جزء من الثالوث الأعظم الآب والأبن والروح القدس. والثالوث لايمثل ثلاثة آلهة بل اله واحد مثلث. ولقد قال يسوع: أنا والآب واحد (يوحنا 30:10). وكان المسيح يعني أنه والآب و الروح القدس أي الأقانيم الثلاثة لله - يشتركون في نفس الروح والكينونة. وهؤلاء الثلاث المتساوون يتمتعون بشركة أزلية.

فعندما تجسد المسيح، أبن الله الأبدي، فأنه تخلي عن مجده السماوي آخذاً صورة عبد (فيليبي 5:2-11). وكالله المتجسد في صورة انسان تعلم أن يطيع أبيه (عبرانيين 8:5) ولقد جربه ابليس، وأدانه الناس، ورفضته خاصته، وأخيراً صلب. فرفع صلاته لأبيه السماوي ليسأل عن معونة وقوة (يوحنا 41:11-42)، وحكمة (مرقس 35:1 و46:6). فصلاته أظهرت اعتماده علي الله خلال حياته علي الأرض كأنسان لكي يتمم خطة الله للفداء (أنظر صلاة المسيح الموجودة في يوحنا 17)، وبالطبع تسليمه لأرادة الله في حديقة جثيماني لأن يذهب للصلب ليحمل عنا ثمن عصيان الله وهو الموت (متي 31:26-46). وبالطبع فقد أقيم من القبر قيامة جسدية ليمنحنا حياة أبدية وغفران وحياة أبدية أن قبلناه كمخلصنا وفادينا.

فلايوجد ما يمنع الأبن من أن يصلي للآب أو التحدث لله كأب. فكما ذكرنا، فأن علاقتهما أزلية بدأت قبل أن يتجسد المسيح. وفي الجسد، نجد أن هذه العلاقة موضحة في الأناجيل فنري أن الله الأبن تمم مشيئة الله في الجسد لفداء العالم (يوحنا 38:6). فحياة المسيح الجسدية وطاعته لله كان دافعها علاقته بالله الآب وحياة الصلاة التي يجب علينا أن نتعلم منها.  

يسوع المسيح لم يكن أقل من الله عندما قام بالصلاة لله الآب في السماء. بل ترك لنا المسيح مثالاً حياً لأهمية الصلاة بالرغم من أنه كان بلا خطيئة. فصلاة المسيح لله الآب توضح لنا علاقته بالله الآب في حيز الثالوثية. فاذاً يجب عينا أن نعتمد علي الله من خلال الصلاة ليمنحنا القوة والحكمة. فكما قام المسيح بالصلاة في حياته علي الأرض فيجب علينا كأتباعه أن نفعل نفس الشيء.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لم كان يجب علي المسيح أن يختبر كل هذه الآلام؟

الجواب: سفر أشعياء 4:53 يخبرنا "لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها. ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً". ولقد عذب المسيح ببشاعة أثناء محاكمته وصلبه ونجد ذلك مذكوراً في متي 27 ومرقس 15 ولوقا 23 ويوحنا 19. وبالرغم من أن آلامه الجسدية كانت عظيمة، فأن آلامه الروحية كانت أعظم. كورنثوس الثانية 21:5 يخبرنا: "لأنه جعل الذين لم يعرف خطية، خطية لأجلنا، لنصبح نحن بر الله فيه". لقد حمل المسيح خطيئة العالم كله (يوحنا الأولي 2:2). فالخطيئة هي ما جعلت المسيح يصرخ "ايلي، ايلي، لما شبقتني؟" أي الهي، الهي، لماذا تركتني؟" (متي 46:27). فآلام تحمل الخطيئة قد فاقت آلام الجسد (رومية 8:5).

ونجد في أصحاح 53 من سفر أشعياء وخاصة في عدد 3 و5 نبؤة عن آلام المسيح الآتية "محتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن، وكمستر عنه وجوهنا، محتقر فلم نعتد به - وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا " وأيضاً في مزمور 14:22-18 نبؤة واضحة عن آلام المسيا المنتظر "كالماء انسكبت. انفصلت كل عظامي. صار قلبي كالشمع. قد ذاب في وسط أمعائي. يبست مثل شقفة قوتي، ولصق لساني بحنكي، والي تراب الموت تضعني. لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. أحصي كل عظامي، وهو ينظرون ويتفرسون في. يقسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلي لباسي يقترعون". 


فلم كان يجب علي المسيح أن يختبر كل هذه الآلام؟ لأجابة هذا التساؤل، نجد أن البعض يعتقد أن معاناة المسيح الجسدية كانت جزء من تحمله عقاب الخطيئة بدلاً منا. والي حد ما فهذا المعتقد صحيح. ولكن في نفس الوقت نجد أن تعذيب المسيح يظهر بوضوح قسوة الأنسان وكراهيته لله وعمله في المسيح. فأن كراهية ابليس للمسيح والله هو مادفع هؤلاء الناس الي تعذيب المسيح بهذا الشكل الشنيع. فمقدار تألم المسيح عكس مقدار خطيئة العالم وعصيان الأنسان لله القدوس (رومية 10:3-18). 

​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ما هو المعني بأن المسيح هو حمل الله؟

الجواب: عندما أشار الكتاب المقدس الي المسيح كحمل الله في يوحنا 29:1 ويوحنا 36:1، فأنه يشير الي أنه الفدية الكاملة والكافية عن الخطيئة. ولكي نفهم من هو المسيح وماذا فعل، لابد وأن نبدأ من العهد القديم، الذي يحتوي علي نبؤات عن مجيء المسيح مثل "ذبيحة عن الخطيئة" (أشعياء 10:53). والحقيقة أن كل تعاليم تقدمة الذبائح في العهد القديم ما هو الا اعداد الله للأنسان لمجيء المسيح، وهو الذبيحة العظمي والفدية الكاملة التي أعدها الله ليكفر عن آثام شعبه (روميه 3:8 وعبرانيين 10).

ولعب تقديم الحملان كفدية دوراً هاماً في الحياة الدينية اليهودية. فعندما أشار يوحنا المعمدان ليسوع "كحمل الله الذي سيأخذ خطيئة العالم" (يوحنا 29:1)، أعتقد اليهود الذين سمعوه بأنه يشير الي واحداً من الذبائح المقدمة. وبحلول عيد الفصح، ربما أعتقد البعض بأنه يشير الي الحمل المقدم كضحية في هذا العيد. وخاصة أن عيد الفصح قد كان واحداً من الأعياد اليهودية الرئيسية وأحتفالاً بتحرير شعب اسرائيل من العبودية في مصر. وتقليد ذبح حمل عيد الفصح ووضع دمه علي أبواب البيوت كي يعلم ملاك الموت بأن هذا المنزل "مغطي بالدم" ويعبر (خروج 11:12-13) هي صورة جميلة لعمل المسيح الكفاري علي الصليب.

ونجد أيضاًُ أنه كانت تقدم ذبائح يومية في المعبد اليهودي في أورشليم. فكل صبح ومساء كان يذبح حمل عن خطايا الشعب في المعبد (خروج 38:29-42). وهذه التقليد سمح به الله ليهيء قلوب الناس للفدية الكاملة التي ستقدم علي الصليب. بل وأن موت المسيح حدث في وقت التضحية اليومية المسائية التي تقدم في المعبد. واليهود الذين عاصروا ذلك الوقت كانوا علي معرفة بنبؤات العهد القديم التي تنبأ بها أرميا وأشعياء والتي أشارت الي مجيء ذلك "الذي سيساق الي الذبح كحمل" (أرميا 19:11 وأشعياء 7:53)، وأن آلامه وتضحيته ستمنح فداء لشعب اسرائيل. وبالطبع فأن موحي كل هذه النبؤات الموجودة في العهد القديم هو نفسه يسوع المسيح، "حمل الله".

وبالرغم من أن نظام تقديم الذبائح قد يبدو غريباً بعض الشيء علينا اليوم، فأن مبدأ التعويض لا يصعب علينا فهمه. فنحن نعلم ان أجرة الخطيئة هي موت (رومية 23:6) وأن خطيئتنا تفصلنا عن الله. والكتاب المقدس يعلمنا أن الجميع زاغوا وفسدوا وأعوزهم مجد الله (رومية 23:3). وأنه بسبب خطيئتنا، قد انفصلنا عن الله، وأننا مخطئين أمامه، فلذا فأن أملنا الوحيد هو أن يرتب الله طريقة من خلالها نتصالح بها مع الله. وهذا هو ما فعله عند أرساله ابنه الوحيد يسوع المسيح ليموت علي الصليب من أجلنا. فالمسيح مات لفدائنا ولدفع ثمن خطايا كل من يؤمن به. 

فموت يسوع المسيح علي الصليب كان خطة الله لفدائنا وقيامته في اليوم الثالث تمنحنا حياة أبدية ان آمنا به. والخبر السار هو أن الله نفسه قدم لنا الفداء والكفارة عن خطايانا والكتاب المقدس يعلن بوضوح في بطرس الأولي 18:1-21: "عالمين أنكم قد افتديتم لا بأشياء تفني، بفضة أو ذهب، من سيرتكم الباطلة التي تقلدتموها من الآباء".​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: اين نجد يسوع المسيح مذكوراً في العهد القديم؟

الجواب: هناك الكثير من نبؤات العهد القديم التي تتحدث عن يسوع المسيح. وبعض المفسرين يرجحون أن هناك المئات من النبؤات. والآيات التالية هي الأكثر أهمية ووضوحاً. عن ميلاد يسوع: اشعياء 14:7، "ولكن يعطيكم السيد نفسه آية: ها العذراء تحبل وتلد أبناً وتدعوا أسمه "عمانوئيل". أشعياء 6:9، "لأنه يولد لنا ولد ونعطي ابناً وتكون الرياسة علي كتفه، ويدعي اسمه عجيباً، مشيراً، الهاً قديراً، أبا أبدياً، رئيس السلام". ميخا 2:5 "أما أنت يا بيت لحم أفراته، وأنت صغيرة أن تكوني بين ألوف يهوذا، فمنك يخرج لي الذي يكون متسلطاً علي اسرائيل، ومخارجه منذ القديم، منذ أيام الأزل".

وعن خدمة المسيح وموته: زكريا 9:9 "ابتهجي جداً يا ابنة صهيون، اهتفي يا بنت أورشليم، هوذا ملكك يأتي اليك. هو عادل ومنصور وديع". ومزامير 16:22-18، "لأنه قد أحاطت بي كلاب. جماعة من الأشرار اكتنفتني. ثقبوا يدي ورجلي. أحصي كل عظامي، وهم ينظرون ويتفرسون في. يقسمون ثيابي بينهم، وعلي لباسي يقترعون".

وأطول النبوآت والأكثر وضوحاً نجدها موجودة في أشعياء أصحاح 53. أشعياء 3:53-7 "محتقر ومخذول من الناس، رجل أوجاع ومختبر الحزن، وكمستر عنه وجوهنا، محتقر فلم نعتد به. لكن أحزاننا حملها، وأوجاعنا تحملها. ونحن حسبناه مصاباً مضروباً من الله ومذلولاً. وهو مجروح لأجل معاصينا، مسحوق لأجل آثامنا. تأديب سلامنا عليه، وبحبره شفينا. كلنا كغنم ضللنا. ملنا كل واحد الي طريقه، والرب وضع عليه اثم جميعنا. ظلم أما هو فتذلل ولم يفتح فاه. كشاة تساق الي الذبح، وكنعجة صامتة أمام جازيها فلم يفتح فاه".

والنبؤة السابعة والسبعين والموجودة في سفر دانيال والأصحاح 9 تشير الي ميعاد موت المسيح. وأشعياء 6:50 يصف التعذيب الذي تعرض له المسيح. وزكريا 10:12 يتنبأ عن "طعن المسيح" والذي تم بعد موت المسيح علي الصليب. وهناك الكثير من الأمثلة الأخري ولكن يكفي هذ القدر. فالعهد القديم قطعاً يتضمن نبؤات كثيرة عن مجيء يسوع المسيح.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: ماهو المعني بأن المسيح أبن الأنسان؟

الجواب: يشار الي يسوع المسيح ب"أبن الأنسان" 88 مرة في العهد الجديد. ما هو المعني بذلك؟ خاصة وأن الآيات الكتابية أيضاً تشير الي المسيح بأنه ابن الله؟ فكيف يمكن للمسيح أن يكون أبن الأنسان أيضاً؟ والمعني الأول لتعبير "ابن الأنسان"، هو اشارة لما هو موجود في سفر دانيال 13:7-14 "كنت أري في رؤي الليل واذا مع سحب السماء مثل ابن انسان أتي وجاء الي القديم الأيام، فقربوا قدامه. فأعطي سلطاناً ومجداً وملكوتاً لتتعبد له كل الشعوب والأمم والألسنة، سلطانه سلطان أبدي ما لن يزول، وملكوته ما لا ينقرض". فوصف "ابن الأنسان" هوتعبير يهودي. فيسوع المسيح هو الأبن الذي أعطي سلطان ومجد ومملكة. فعندما أستخدم المسيح ذلك التعبير ليشير الي نفسه فأنه كان يؤكد أن هذ النبؤة "ابن الأنسان" كانت تعنيه. ونجد أن اليهود الذين كانوا يعيشوا في ذلك العصر كانوا يعرفون هذا التعبير ولمن يشير. فأنه كان يعلن لهم بأنه المسيا المنتظر.  

ومعني آخر لتعبير "ابن الأنسان" هو أن المسيح قد كان حقاً انساناً بشرياً. ولقد أشار الله الي النبي حزقيال بالتعبير "ابن الأنسان" 93 مرة. فما كان يعنيه الله هو أن حزقيال أنسان بشري. فأبن الأنسان هو انسان. ولقد كان يسوع المسيح الله الكامل (يوحنا 1:1)، ولكنه أيضاً تجسد آخذاً صورة انسان (يوحنا 14:1). ويوحنا الأولي 2:4 يخبرنا: "بهذا تعرفون روح الله: كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح أنه قد جاء في الجسد فهو من الله". نعم كان يسوع المسيح ابن الله – بل هو نفسه الله. نعم، يسوع المسيح هو ابن الأنسان – بل كان هو نفسه انساناً. وللتلخيص، فتعبير "ابن الأنسان" يشير الي أن المسيح هو المسيا المنتظر، الله المتجسد في صورة انسان.​


----------



## sun-shine008 (2 يوليو 2011)

السؤال: لم أرسل الله يسوع المسيح للأرض في هذا الوقت الزمني بالذات؟ لماذا لم يرسله قبل ذلك؟ أو بعد ذلك؟

الجواب: "ولكن لما جاء ملء الزمان، أرسل الله ابنه مولوداً من امرأة، مولوداً تحت الناموس" (غلاطية 4:4). الآية السابقة تخبرنا أن الله الآب أرسل ابنه يسوع "في ملء الزمان". ولقد كان العصر الأول ميلادياً وقت مشحون بالأحداث. فعلي الأقل يمكننا أن نستنتج أنه كان وقتاً مناسباً لمجيء المسيح. والأحداث التالية تخبرنا عن بعض مما كان يحدث في ذلك الوقت:

1) كان هناك شغف بين اليهود لمجيء المسيا المنتظر في ذلك الوقت. ولقد كانت قسوة الحاكم الروماني تجعل شعب اسرائيل في حالة ترقب لمجيء المسيا.  

2) وحدت الحكومة الرومانية معظم دول العالم تحت سلطتها. ولأن الأمبراطورية الرومانية كان تتمتع بالسلام، تمكن المسيحيون الأوائل من الترحال ونشر رسالة الأنجيل في حين أن ذلك كان يصعب تحقيقة في أوقات أخري.

3) بالرغم من سيادة الحكومة الرومانية عسكرياً، فقد سادت الدولة اليونانية ثقافياً. ولقد استخدم معظم الناس لغة يونانية عامية (تختلف عن اللغة الأغريقية) للتجارة والتعاملات، مما سهل التواصل فيما بين الناس وتوصيل رسالة الأنجيل لجماعات مختلفة من الناس.

4) حقيقة أن كثيرين قد اعتمدوا علي الآلهة لينتصروا علي الرومان فعندما لم يتحقق ذلك توقفوا عن عبادة الآلهة. وانتشر الفراغ الروحي فيما بين الطبقة المثقفة في المدن الأغريقية. 

5) وضعت الأديان السرية والبدع المنتشرة في ذلك الوقت أهمية كبيرة علي تقديم الذبائح، مما جعل تضحية المسيح علي الصليب فكرة مقبولة. وقد آمن الأغريقيون بخلود النفس (ولكن ليس الجسد).

6) أنضم للجيش الروماني عدداً كبيراً من الناس من مناطق مختلفة من الأمبراطورية الرومانية مما عرضهم للثقافة الرومانية وذلك يتضمن الأناجيل الذي لم يكن قد وصل بعد لهذه المناطق. 

كل هذه تكهنات بشرية عن أختيار الله لهذا الوقت الزمني بالذات. ولكننا ندرك أن طرق الله غير طرقنا فربما تكون هذه الأسباب أو لاتكون وراء أختيار الله لأرسال أبنه في ذلك الوقت. ومن الواضح أنه عند قرأة غلاطية 3 و4، نجد أن الله أراد أن يضع أساساً من الشريعة اليهودية لتهيئة قلوب الناس لمجيء المسيا. فالشريعة تساعد الناس علي ادراك عمق تورطتهم في الخطيئة (فهم غير قادرون علي حفظ وصايا الشريعة)، مما يجعلهم يتوقون للخلاص المقدم من خلال يسوع المسيح (غلاطية 22:3-23 ورومية 19:3-20). ولقد استخدم الله الشريعة "كمعلم" (غلاطية 24:3) يأتي من خلاله الناس الي المسيح. وتم ذلك من خلال النبؤات العديدة والتي تحققت بمجيء المسيح. وكذلك نظام تقديم القرابين والذبائح عن الخطايا. كما رسم العهد القديم صورة الأنسان وعمل المسيح الكفاري فيه من خلال أحداث تاريخية عديدة مثل (أبراهيم وأسحق وخروج شعب اسرائيل من مصر وتحررهم من العبودية).

وأخيراً فأن المسيح جاء محققاً نبؤة معينة. دانيال 24:9-27 يتحدث عن "سبعين أسبوعاً" . ونستنتج من سياق هذا الجزء الكتابي أنه كان يعني الي سنين وليس أسابيع. ويبدأ العدد من "فاعلم وافهم أنه من خروج الأمر لتجديد أورشليم وبنائها الي المسيح الرئيس سبعة أسابيع وأثنان وستون أسبوعاً، يعود ويبني سوق وخليج في ضيق الأزمنة" دانيال 25:9. أيضا أنظر نحميا (5:2). وهنا يقول أنه بعد 7 "سبعات" بالأضافة الي 62 "سبعات" أو 69 مضروبة في 7 سنوات، يقول "وبعد اثنين وستين اسبوعاً يقطع المسيح وليس له، وشعب رئيس آت يخرب المدينة والقدس، وانتهاؤه بغمارة، والي النهاية حرب وخرب قضي بها" (عدد 26). وهنا نري أشارة واضحة جداً لموت المسيح علي الصليب. وفي العصر السابق كتب السر روبرت أندرسون كتاباً يدعي "الأمير الآتي" وضح فيه عمليات حسابية دقيقة للنبؤات وتضمن ذلك الكتاب تفاصيل كثيرة آخذاً في الأعتبار السنوات الكبيسة والتغير من قبل الميلاد لما بعده وأعتبارات حسابية كثيرة أخري واستنتج أن د*** المسيح الأنتصاري الي أورشليم حدث خمسة أيام قبيل موت المسيح. وأن استخدم الأنسان هذه الوصفات الحسابية أم لا، فأننا نعلم تماماً أن مجيء المسيح وموته يتوافق تماماً مع النبؤات الكتابية المدونة في سفر دانيال 500 سنة قبل مجيء المسيح.

وتوقيت تجسد المسيح تزامن مع فترة أعد الله فيها البشر لمجيئه المنتظر وهو دليل عظيم بأنه هو كان حقاً المسيا المنتظر الذي حقق النبؤات وأكمل مشيئة الآب.​


----------

